# F-250 or 2500?



## Bob2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a 2014 f 150 v8. It just does not tow easily what I have been towing. Diesel is $1 more a gallon than unleaded right now. Always liked the diesels though. I drive a ton so fuel is a concern. I tow probably 40% of the drive time on my trucks. What truck should I get? 4x4 a must have

F-250 Power Stroke Crew Cab avg 16 mpg
F-250 Flex Fuel Crew Cab avg 13.5 mpg
2500 Duramx Crew Cab avg 15.5 mpg
2500 Flex fuel Crew Cab avg 12 mpg

Fords are looking old. My f150 is sharp looking. 250 looks like the 80s. Leaning towards Chevy. What do you think? The unleaded trucks would save me $1500 or more a year in fuel.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 21, 2015)

op2:


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ford ain't had a decent diesel since the 7.3

Run Forest, Run.

If you have to have a diesel, get a Cummins


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ford diesels from 2003 and newer are horrible- Go Chevy duramax all the way!!!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have on 07 classic chevy duramax and hwy mpg is 21-23. My buddys 03 chevy duramax gets 25-28 on hwy.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

No loyalty to Ford anymore.  I have had 4 different f model trucks now. Last diesel was a lemon.  I love a diesel but it's going to be 2k more a year in fuel.  Did diesel drop with unleaded price? It's a dollar more a gallon right now. Do Gas trucks perform or tow as well as the diesel?  Always had gas 150 and diesel larger trucks.


----------



## Broncobird (Jan 21, 2015)

If you dont have to have a 3/4 ton the F150 Ecoboost has the torque a lot like a diesel at the low RPMs tows very well next best to a diesel.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2015)

ram1500 ecodiesel ! 27mpg and tows 9200lbs. it's the cats meow 24k miles on mine in 7 months and no problems. I've owned 'em all from gm 6.2's, ford's from the 6.9 to 7.3 and cummins . if you need a daily driver with some towing get the ecod. if you're towing heavy loads a lot get the cummins.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 21, 2015)

250


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2015)

If you buy a gas,  get the Ford V10 or the Chevy 8.1  Well if you tow Heavy loads.
I have a chevy 6.0  (350) and it does what I need it to.  (6,500 lb camper)
The 8.1 get very similar mileage and is a Beast.  plus comes with the allison tranny.  (great)
Diesel is overrated and way too many people spend way too much money on them driving up the cost of fuel...  
But, if you tow several times a week,  and plan on keeping it a loonnng time,  go diesel.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

I will flip whatever I get in a year or so. Regularly pull 12000 pounds. My 150 is rated for 9000 but is pretty sketchy after 8500. Nothing like the 350 I had before.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2015)

I think thw chevy will have better resale.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I will flip whatever I get in a year or so. Regularly pull 12000 pounds. My 150 is rated for 9000 but is pretty sketchy after 8500. Nothing like the 350 I had before.




thats a LOT for a half ton truck.  
The new f150 is rated over 12,000.  I think that is a stupid idea to hook that weight to a half ton truck any day.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

My f150 will do it. The built in brake controller will even stop it. After 8500 pounds you better not go more than 50 mph. Gets a bit rodeo like. I wasn't planning on towing much for work when I bought the 150. Seem to be towing again.


----------



## CC Rider (Jan 22, 2015)

If you're pulling 12K, you need a 3500 with a Cummins diesel.


----------



## kayaker1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I had the same happen to me, I had a 2013 ram 1500 and started towing and hauling heavy more often than not, I traded into a Ram 2500 with the 6.4 Hemi, 15,500 pound towing and 3100 pd payload, with none of the expensive maintenance of the diesel.  I do a lot of stop and go and the diesel doesent like it, plus the gas motor you can get a lifetime unlimited mile bumper to bumper, they don't offer on the Cummins.   The new diesels don't seem to have the legendary longevity they used to with all the emissions.  If I towed on the open road I would have probably went with the diesel.

As for the two choices you listed I woul probably go with the F250


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 22, 2015)

kayaker1 said:


> I had the same happen to me, I had a 2013 ram 1500 and started towing and hauling heavy more often than not, I traded into a Ram 2500 with the 6.4 Hemi, 15,500 pound towing and 3100 pd payload, with none of the expensive maintenance of the diesel.  I do a lot of stop and go and the diesel doesent like it, plus the gas motor you can get a lifetime unlimited mile bumper to bumper, they don't offer on the Cummins.   The new diesels don't seem to have the legendary longevity they used to with all the emissions.  If I towed on the open road I would have probably went with the diesel.
> 
> As for the two choices you listed I woul probably go with the F250



Kind of thinking the same thing. My towing is mostly around town. The days I'm not towing I cover a lot of ground. I will be on the interstate and back roads.  Looking at 4 or 5 jobs a day. All that turning it off before a meeting and cranking it 30 minutes later. My diesel trucks we would leave running unless we were staying for a while.  The diesel is so much more expensive now than unleaded.  The numbers don't make since. The dollar more a gallon eats up more than the mileage savings of having the diesel. The diesel runs like 8k more up front.  I like the look and interior of the chevy 2500 better.  But the gas mileage on the chevy flex fuel is worse than the flex fuel ford. At least that's what the inter Web says.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 22, 2015)

CC Rider said:


> If you're pulling 12K, you need a 3500 with a Cummins diesel.



I know I could use that big truck.  I've had the big truck before.  I'm just over it. I drive a lot! The fuel will kill me. My old 350 my guys would run $200 a week in diesel.  That was to the site and home again.  I'm driving all day. The norm now is 8 to 10k. I just know when my truck gets bigger the gravel loads will grow in size. I did dump 9k the other day and my trailer weighs 2400. F150 did it but it was scary.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

If I did it over Id go V10 Ford. My 7.3 with bigger tires gets 11 MPG a unloaded.


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 23, 2015)

The current GM 2500 gassers average about 15mpg. If your F-150 is towing the load, but you feel you need just a bit more, I wouldn't even bother looking at a diesel. Even with that 15mpg it's still going to take you a long time to recoup that $8,000 more you pay up front for the diesel, the extra cost of diesel, and the extra cost of maintenance of diesels. I wouldn't even look at a diesel unless I had a trailer hooked to it 80% of the time I drove it.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I have a 2014 f 150 v8. It just does not tow easily what I have been towing. Diesel is $1 more a gallon than unleaded right now. Always liked the diesels though. I drive a ton so fuel is a concern. I tow probably 40% of the drive time on my trucks. What truck should I get? 4x4 a must have
> 
> F-250 Power Stroke Crew Cab avg 16 mpg
> F-250 Flex Fuel Crew Cab avg 13.5 mpg
> ...



those mpg ratings are UNLOADED trucks. and unloaded the gasser probably might save you $1500 a year. but, I would think once you load it up/hauling the diesels are going to lose less mpg's than a loaded up gas motor.

that being said, if I were buying a truck for hauling, the transmission would be as much of a concern as the engine. the cummins motor is great. as stated above, the 7.3 powerstroke was a good motor... and i'll leave the ford comments at that. the duramax is a really good motor and the Allison transmission is second to none. that's the winning combination in my opinion.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2015)

Real word fuel mileage.
I own a Chevy 6.0 gasser
265 75 r16  (bigger than stock but not huge) 
In town  10 MPG
hwy (several hours) just shy of 15  
Towing almost 7,000 lbs 3 men and gear for a 5 day camp  7.8

4 door 4x4  4.10 gears 

Ill buy gas on my next truck too


----------



## kayaker1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine Varies
Ram 2500 w 6.4 Hemi
Towing 6-7000 trailer in traffic and downtown 12-13 pretty much same loaded or unloaded
Recent trip to PCB unloaded I averaged 17 

Mine is crew cab 6.4 bed 4x4

Driving like a granny I have seen 18 once on the screen on a flat section of road, but I was trying to see how much I could get.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm averaging 13.5 mpg towing in the city and off and on the hwy with my 150. That's towing 7000 to 8000 pounds. I might hit 15 to 17 unloaded on the hwy.  Sounds like the fuel in the 250 won't change much in unleaded cost. I am definitely steering towards unleaded.  Too much in and out of my truck and only towing 30 to 40% of the time.  I like the thought of an Allison transmission.  On line it looks like chevy gas 2500 gets much worse milage than the 250 gas. Is that true? Seems it would be comparable.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 23, 2015)

If you plan to keep it over 80,000 miles, better go heavy duty. I rebuilt 3 engines, 3 transmissions, 3 rear ends before I figured it out. All at different times. The lesser trucks will do it, they just will not last.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 23, 2015)

I average 11 mpg towing 13-14k with a F-350 with 6.8.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 23, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> If you plan to keep it over 80,000 miles, better go heavy duty. I rebuilt 3 engines, 3 transmissions, 3 rear ends before I figured it out. All at different times. The lesser trucks will do it, they just will not last.



When I had 350 diesels I would trade before 60,000. Flip it before warranty was gone. Transmission cost the same as a down payment on the new one. I had one 350 somehow get coolant in the heads. Had 15000 miles on it. Completely new motor had to go in it. Ford warranty covered it. 11k and change to fix it. More I think about it the more Gas sounds like the best choice.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I average 11 mpg towing 13-14k with a F-350 with 6.8.



That's about the same as my 150 v8.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jan 23, 2015)

My 7.3 drinks diesel as fast as my guys can out diesel in it. But 532,000 miles and its loaded everyday. I have had all of fords diesels but the new 6.7 and by far the 09 6.4 was the best. It had the longevity and with the right tune it had the MPG I wanted. My dad bought that 7.3 brand new in 01 and its still sitting stock to this day and my guys drive it all over the south from Florida to kentucky.
The way I see it gas is cheaper to maintain and cheaper to fix. But they don't drive as smooth or pull as smooth in my opinion. And I can put 300,000 on my diesel and it will be in the shop less in that 300,000 than a gas truck would. I swear by my diesels and probably won't ever own another gas truck. I count on my truck to make a living and I need it to crank and perform everyday to make money. Its worth the extra $$$ to me to insure that.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jan 23, 2015)

Also they sound cool. That's a plus too.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 24, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> When I had 350 diesels I would trade before 60,000. Flip it before warranty was gone. Transmission cost the same as a down payment on the new one. I had one 350 somehow get coolant in the heads. Had 15000 miles on it. Completely new motor had to go in it. Ford warranty covered it. 11k and change to fix it. More I think about it the more Gas sounds like the best choice.


If your going to flip them, you might be right. The gas will get the job done. Be careful that your warranty is not voided by how much you haul, if they could prove it. For me, I have always purchased another after about 10 to 12 years. So I will stick with the heavy duty and diesel. Keep a careful eye on those trailer brakes. If it comes unplugged, a 150 will have a hard time stopping a load. I borrowed my fathers 1500 for a few days while mine was in the shop. It pulled the load fine.. but stopping it was scarry. My Duramax has great braking power


----------



## Warrenco (Jan 24, 2015)

Love my f-250....


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 4, 2015)

Drive an f250 and you decide. Most people who diss them have never owned one. Read the cummins forum. They all have issues but fords are impressive. Don't want to jinx myself but I have an 11 w 160K very few issues it pulls and rides like a dream. I've had quite a few diesels and this is by far the best yet.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I average 11 mpg towing 13-14k with a F-350 with 6.8.



First...let me say I am currently looking for a 2008-2010 F250/350.

Next...That's the absolute highest MPG on a V10 I've EVER heard of towing that kind of weight. Most V10's empty can only get 12-14.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 8, 2015)

I drove the Chevy 2500 gaser at the dealer yesterday. Truck was stiff as it should be and I could tell it would pull a load. I couldn't tell a big difference in power from a dead stop between it and my 250 or 350 powerstrokes. I could tell a big difference in power while already rolling at 55 mph or so. That turbo diesel would throw you in the seat when you punched it. I was really over the boring truck style of the 250 and 350. The body has not changed in 10 years. My 150 looks good but the 250 is kid of lame. I like the 2500 much better on the exterior.  That being said I am probably going Ford 250 gaser. Chevy lost me on the test drive. Bumper step stinks compared to Fords fat boy step and handle. Power mirror fold is hard to use quick. The main screen is not divided in 4 sections. Navigation,  stereo,  climate control,  and phone are hard to access.  Trailer brake control is high left. I have always reached right for the OMG brake. The power plug ac is in the front instead of the back where the kids are. The small digital screen behind the wheel was not set up well either.  Ford has 4x4 screen,  mileage screen, and trailer screen.  Real easy to access and leave up if you want that to be your main screen.  Chevy was hard to even look at those settings.  End of the day a better looking truck means nothing when I sit inside the thing all day long.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg! I might buy a Ram! I feel terrible about what I may do. The Hemi has way more balls than the gas ford or Chevy. The interior is sweet too. This is terrible.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Omg! I might buy a Ram! I feel terrible about what I may do. The Hemi has way more balls than the gas ford or Chevy. The interior is sweet too. This is terrible.



Really? Ram makes a jam up truck but I think you should know the 6.0 GM engine spanked the 6.4 Hemi badly in a recent towing test. It was embarrassing to say the least. It should be on YouTube.


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was waiting to see if you test drove the Ram while you were looking for 3/4 ton gassers.  That is the reaction a lot of people get when they add the ram to the list.  The new Ram is not the tranny,ball joint eaters of the mid 90's.  (Although the engines in those are tough) 

And correct, in the mentioned test the other two pulled the course faster.  If you check out the parameters of the test, and the design of the trucks, the Ram performed as designed, the motor is designed to be a long lasting heavy duty motor, as such it limits RPMs on long heavy climbs.   

I love my Ram with the 6.4 and with the lifetime unlimited bumper to bumper warranty available you can't really go wrong.  I mean with no other manufacturer, can you put 300k on your truck, blow the tranny, hand over $100 and get a new one....yes it's costs money but it's peanuts compared to repairs.   

I bought mine to work hard, pull hard and be comfortable at the same time and it's nice to know that in 10-20 years I I decide to keep it, I won't have to pay for much more than brakes and windshield wipers.

I wish that was available the other 17 year old Ram


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Robert28 said:


> Really? Ram makes a jam up truck but I think you should know the 6.0 GM engine spanked the 6.4 Hemi badly in a recent towing test. It was embarrassing to say the least. It should be on YouTube.



That motor performed exactly as it was supposed to, limiting revs and locking it in for the long haul


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 24, 2015)

kayaker1 said:


> I was waiting to see if you test drove the Ram while you were looking for 3/4 ton gassers.  That is the reaction a lot of people get when they add the ram to the list.  The new Ram is not the tranny,ball joint eaters of the mid 90's.  (Although the engines in those are tough)
> 
> And correct, in the mentioned test the other two pulled the course faster.  If you check out the parameters of the test, and the design of the trucks, the Ram performed as designed, the motor is designed to be a long lasting heavy duty motor, as such it limits RPMs on long heavy climbs.
> 
> ...



there was another extensive test I found online that Ram won all but 2 test. It was the slowest to stop and worst on fuel mileage.  It placed 1st overall. I can only find the 3.7 axle ratio right now. 4.1 adds 2k to tow capacity.  I think it makes the fuel mileage worse though.


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 24, 2015)

If you drive a lot in town stop and go the 4:10 is about the same, on the open road you do lose a bit


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 24, 2015)

kayaker1 said:


> If you drive a lot in town stop and go the 4:10 is about the same, on the open road you do lose a bit



Is it worth waiting 8 weeks to have one made for me? The 3.17 is rated like 12300. My bobcat weighs 9700 and a trailer is maybe 1 ton. That's around 12,700. That's the heaviest load I would mess with. I don't plan on towing it. But it would be nice to know I can.


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tough call, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't hurt the truck with a few hundred pounds over, but it may be a more pleasant experience on the hills, flat towing you probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference.   The only difference between the two ratings is the gear ratio, same brakes, etc.   Mine has the 3.73 but I don't tow heavy most of the time 7-9k.  I moved up from a 1500 mainly for the extra payload.   If I were going to tow at the capacity a lot I would probably opt for the different gears, couple of times a year, probably not.

The other option might be the 3500 single rear wheel, although I think they have the leaf spring rear suspension.

If you can wait you can certainly build the truck with exactly what you do or do not want on it though.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 25, 2015)

If I were buying a 3/4 ton truck with a gas engine, I'd go with the Chevy/GMC 6.0.  In fact, I did just buy one this past weekend.  It's a 2015 GMC 2500 HD with the 6.0 gas engine.

It has plenty of power, and rides very well for a 3/4 ton pickup.  The only problem I have, and I'm sure that goes for most of the new ones, is the technology!  The only things I know how to operate are the lights and the wind shield wipers, the rest looks like trying to operate a spaceship!

  It's 5 years/100,000 mile power train warranty, same as the Dodge. Of course, you could buy an extended warranty too, but I never do.


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I like Chevys as well, the thing I looked at with the two HD gas engines is the 6.4 has 50+ more HP and 50+ more ft lbs of torque than the 6.0.   And the new coilsprung rear put it a lot closer to 1500 ride comfort IMO.  And the price was a big difference with comparable options, also since  tow specs and payload with GM's are not certified to any standard like Ford and Ram I felt more comfy knowing the actual capacities.  The 6.0 is a pretty tough motor, it's been around a long time.  You do pay a little for a Ram warranty, but they have a  5 year unlimited mileage warranty that costs $995.  That's like two repairs and it's paid for itself.  The other two didn't offer much over 100k and 100k isn't much for the modern trucks.  And it's bumper to bumper for unlimited miles...

I do like the looks of GM always have, and have had more chevy trucks over the years than any other, but this go around I had to really compare features, capability and price for the long haul and the Ram had it on this go around.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 25, 2015)

dodge sucks. I drove one the other day went about 2 miles and told the salesman he couldn't give me the truck. So now I have two f 250s. The only thing I don't like is all the bells and whistles on all the new trucks. anti skid, backup cameras etc... can't find just a plain old truck on the lot any more.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 25, 2015)

huntmore said:


> dodge sucks. I drove one the other day went about 2 miles and told the salesman he couldn't give me the truck. So now I have two f 250s. The only thing I don't like is all the bells and whistles on all the new trucks. anti skid, backup cameras etc... can't find just a plain old truck on the lot any more.



Go to the fleet lot. They have tons of just trucks with plastic floors. I spend 8 hours a day in my truck. It's my office every day. Blue tooth and other options are important to me.


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 26, 2015)

Broncobird said:


> If you dont have to have a 3/4 ton the F150 Ecoboost has the torque a lot like a diesel at the low RPMs tows very well next best to a diesel.



I traded in my 13 F350 for a 14 F150 ecoboost (max tow package). It is rated at 11k pounds towing and it pulls just like my diesel did. It isn't as heavy, but I tow a Kubota M7040 Ultra Grand Cab, front loader and 8' discs with it. I have NO issues towing that much weight and it gets 17 mpg with 35's (not while towing).  I didn't drive my Diesel enough and it is not good on a diesel engine to sit for long periods.  I highly recommend the ecoboost or the Ram ecodiesel (my next truck will probably be the 1500 ecodiesel).


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Firescooby said:


> First...let me say I am currently looking for a 2008-2010 F250/350.
> 
> Next...That's the absolute highest MPG on a V10 I've EVER heard of towing that kind of weight. Most V10's empty can only get 12-14.



Sorry, 6.7.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bought the Ram. Waiting for it to ship. 2500 Mega Cab 4x4 Hemi 6.4. I went with a Big Horn because it had the 4.10 axle.  Close to 15k tow rating and more torque. Still has most the options of Laramie.  Gave up leather and sun roof. Oh well! Fuel mileage will stink. Cummings was 3k to 5k more. Diesel is also $1 more a gallon and not going down. I think the cost in the loss of good mileage will not balance out with the diesel mileage savings and additional up front cost of Cummings until at least 3 years. Probably trade by then. I am excited about the truck. I really won't know how I like it until I have had it a few weeks. I like weather tech mats but they only list ram 1500? What mats do you guys have and like? Thanks for all of your help. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like a nice truck, sure you'll be happy with it!


----------



## kayaker1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice, mines almost a twin of yours (No mega cab) blue streak.   I'm sure your gonna like it


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 28, 2015)

I am pretty sure I will. Nice truck! This summer I will be itching to have a sun roof installed.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 3, 2015)

This truck is sweet!


----------



## dblnranch (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm waiting on 2016 Tundra with the Cummins diesel to replace my second Tundra. I gave domestic a try more than once.  Never again...


----------

